# Who is spearheading FreeBSD under Hyper-V?



## Michael Faklis (Sep 7, 2016)

Microsoft came out with Hyper-V BIS to support various Linux and FreeBSD.  I've been testing and it seems to be working on CentOS-7, openSUSE-42, and Ubuntu-16.  Under FreeBSD I've been running into annoying problems, for example the mouse gets locked into the FreeBSD screen, requiring a CNTL-ALT-Leftarrow to release it back to Windows.

Do we have an active effort to fix the FreeBSD Hyper-V interface, or is it the responsibility of Microsoft?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm guessing this has more to do with emulators/hyperv-is? Judging by the maintainer's email address it's Microsoft 

Probably the best way forward is to create a PR for it: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/query.cgi
(There might be one already, I didn't check)


----------



## redriver (Sep 9, 2016)

The mouse does have some issues if you used Hyper-V's terminals. A workaround is to install tightvnc on FreeBSD VM, and use tightvnc viewer on your windows.


----------



## Dexuan Cui (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Michael and all, yes, we (Microsoft BIS team) are responsible to make sure FreeBSD VM runs well on Hyper-V and Azure.

We have wiki/blog pages at
https://wiki.freebsd.org/HyperV

https://technet.microsoft.com/windo...eebsd-virtual-machines-for-hyper-v-on-windows

The links can be easily found by googling "FreeBSD Hyper-V", so don't worry if you can't remember the long URLs. 

We have been actively working to make BIS better:
https://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2015-10-2015-12.html#FreeBSD-Integration-Services-(BIS)

https://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2016-01-2016-03.html#FreeBSD-Integration-Services-(BIS)

https://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2016-04-2016-06.html#FreeBSD-on-Hyper-V-and-Azure

Michael,
I saw you had reported
*Bug 212489* - emulators/hyperv-is doesn't work on FreeBSD 10.3
PR 212489

My colleague Hongjiang asked some questions in the bugzilla just now. Let's use the bugzilla to discuss the issues you reported.

BTW, as Redriver mentioned, the mouse does have some issues and VNC is a good workaround for now.


----------



## Dexuan Cui (Sep 9, 2016)

To make it clearer: if your FreeBSD VM on Hyper-V or Azure runs into any issue, or if you have any question about BIS, please email "FreeBSD Integration Services Team <bsdic@microsoft.com>"  and/or consider reporting a bug at freebsd bugzilla with bsdic@microsoft.com Cc-ed.

We may not check the forum every day, but we do respond to the bsdic email quickly every day.


----------



## Michael Faklis (Sep 11, 2016)

redriver said:


> The mouse does have some issues if you used Hyper-V's terminals. A workaround is to install tightvnc on FreeBSD VM, and use tightvnc viewer on your windows.


I have failed in my attempts to get tightvnc to make the connection between any hyper-v client and hype-v host.  I haven't given up on it though.


----------



## Dexuan Cui (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Michael, 
In my 10.3 VM installed from the official .iso,  after I did "pkg install tightvnc" and ran "vncserver" to set up a VNC password, my VNC-Viewer could connect to the VM without any issue. Can you be more specific about the failure in your side?


----------

